# Who has left home to become a snowboard bum?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

top ramen

that is all


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

You will stay where? Your money is coming from where?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I say go for it. Although I dident live at Breck I lived at Big White in Kelowna BC for 5 years.
I was lucky enough to meet some people at my job who went up there every year so I had a bit of an in.
I cooked, washed dished and even did housekeeping to make money. Living conditions sucked, it's a matter of affordability so expect so share a place with a heap of people. I had a dude living in my closet, guess it sucked more for him but I could hear him beating off sometimes...Partying can be fun and be a problem at the same time, every one is there for a good time, so expect a lot of hungover days at work.
But riding as soon as you step out your door is so worth it. I could easily do it all again.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Rent Aspen Extreme:
YouTube - Aspen Extreme Trailer


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> You will stay where? Your money is coming from where?


Who are you the guys dad?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

NO. they're not the guys dad. They're showing him, in their own way, the down sides.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

freshy said:


> I say go for it. Although I dident live at Breck I lived at Big White in Kelowna BC for 5 years.
> I was lucky enough to meet some people at my job who went up there every year so I had a bit of an in.
> I cooked, washed dished and even did housekeeping to make money. Living conditions sucked, it's a matter of affordability so expect so share a place with a heap of people. I had a dude living in my closet, guess it sucked more for him but I could hear him beating off sometimes...Partying can be fun and be a problem at the same time, every one is there for a good time, so expect a lot of hungover days at work.
> But riding as soon as you step out your door is so worth it. I could easily do it all again.


how old are you brah ? Im heading up to Revy as soon as I get my EI check  hopefully the government doesn't try and fuck me...


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

What do you call a snowboarder without a girlfriend?
HOMELESS

Get a janitor or kitchen job. So you can RIDE!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

freshy said:


> Who are you the guys dad?


And who are you, his guardian fucking angel? Oh, I'm sorry, you must be the guy who's going to give him his paycheck, cook his meals, and clean his bedsheets for boarding all day long. Silly me.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Easy there bob sagat, it was just a joke. The turnover rate at resorts is huge, getting a job should be fairly easy. Getting a place to stay a little tougher, but people are always looking for roomates as well. There also may be staff housing. It will happen easier if you get out there.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Call me Mr. Reality-check. I wasn't even pointing out the downsides, I was pointing out practical considerations.

It may happen easier once you get out there, but there are still things that have to happen - like a decent bankroll to get you started.

As much as everyone here loves to board, myself included, money, food, and a roof are more important unless you're into the whole freezing and/or starving to death scene. I'm going to take a wild guess here and suggest that dead, frozen, meat-sicle humans make better snowboards than they make snowboarders.

Of course, there's always the whole hitch-hike home with your tail tucked between your legs and live with mom and dad while you pump gas until they die and leave the house to you thing too.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Fuck... Did anyone but fresh read my question? I'm wanting to hear about peooples experiences, instead I'm getting Danny tanner turning this into an episode of full house on my ass. I'm not worried about cash im not worried about freezing, if I was I might have mentioned it. I want to hear about people's experinces doin this.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

And you asked for advice, douche. Read your own question.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

PaulyMolitor said:


> Fuck... Did anyone but fresh read my question? I'm wanting to hear about peooples experiences


I've driven right up to the closest lodge of a resort and gotten a job. I've volunteered down in New Zealand for a pass and a ride to the resort each day. Any resort needs monkeys, so as I said before, get a job that lets you ride the most, like a night job: i.e. Cook, Waiter, Janitor, Night Auditor..etc. 

What are your skills?

I was a professional Skid (or ski bum) for over ten years. So I'd say, *"Where there is a will... there is a way!"*


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

i would say go for it , you only live once . i moved to tahoe 6 years ago. up and left new york with just me and my puppy bonze .. BEST MOVE I EVER MADE . 



The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

There's nothing special about being a ski/snowboard bum. The only difference between a ski-bum and an being an emo-bum/art-punk/etc is geography and having a season pass to a mountain.

Unless you're a hot chick or extremely lucky, you're likely going to end up sharing a duplex/apt with a group of un-motivated Larrys whose bad habits, shortcomings, and personal baggage that will make your home life stressful.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Depends on what kind of job you are giving up, quitting a casual job at Mcdonalds would be a very different proposition to dropping my 6 figure Engineers salary. I just spend all my annual leave on snowboarding holidays and have plenty of money to pursue other things, believe it or not there is more to the world than the snow.

Point is, like it or not you do need a job. Going from working retail in one town to working a bar in Whistler is probably an alright choice as you aren't punishing yourself financially. It's all about how you value your current job and how much of a downgrade it would be.

Do it for a season and see how it goes.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Guess there is two ways to look at this. Have fun in your youth, and worry about making something of your life later. 
Or Take the 30 is the new 20 route live at a resort the year you graduate high school and get back to the grind after that and get on your way to becoming a productive member of society. Then enjoy life again in your 30's.

Personaly I chose the enjoy your youth route, and it was the fact I was pushing 30 and still a bum that I had to leave that life style. I'm still not sure if I made the right choice because living up at a ski hills in the winter and surfing every summer is like an alternate reality and the one I am in now sucks.

It's true I am struggling with money now (but that more because of this economy and being in the trades.) and people my age have houses, and mortgages, and nice vehicles, but I am still happy I spent my 20's having mountains and the ocean as my backyard, even if most of it is a blur. Once I strap on my board, or paddle out to catch a wave, or carving (and smoking) up a bowl, or soon to be kite surfing I am doing exactly what I want to do with my life, having fun.

I wouldent have met the love of my life if I wasent being a boarding skid, so that alone makes it all worth it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nevergymless said:


> how old are you brah ? Im heading up to Revy as soon as I get my EI check  hopefully the government doesn't try and fuck me...


I'm 34, but I live on the coast now. I'm on the EI snowboard team too. And I cant wait to hit up revy sometime this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

freshy said:


> I'm 34, but I live on the coast now. I'm on the EI snowboard team too. And I cant wait to hit up revy sometime this year.



im 23, this is going to be my first time living in a resort town. My work laid me off because i was going to backpack across Asia this winter ( did South America last winter ) But , now im gonna collect my pogey checks and snowboard every day.:laugh:


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

freshy said:


> I'm 34, but I live on the coast now. I'm on the EI snowboard team too. And I cant wait to hit up revy sometime this year.


Forgive me for asking but what the fuck is the EI snowboard team. Are you saying you are on Employement Insurance so you you don't have to work and can snowboard all season? 

Also it seems that the OP is a little douche troll who isn't worth the stench on his own dick, not appreciating some of the top-quality forum members giving their honest helpful advice. 

Wow. Just wow. People give you advice on the realities of doing what you are asking about, but you only want to hear about the fantasy part of it, and not only that bitch at them for giving you "mom & dad advice". Sounds like someone is living in a fantasy world.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Nevergymless said:


> now im gonna collect my pogey checks and snowboard every day.:laugh:


So many things wrong with this scenario... Why are our tax dollars paying for your lazy ass to snowboard all season? Do people really get to do this?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

SB4L said:


> So many things wrong with this scenario... Why are our tax dollars paying for your lazy ass to snowboard all season? Do people really get to do this?


Yes, because that's the big problem in Canada. Brb having our superintendents going on $20,000 trips to the states for conference meetings and playing golf . 


And brah, those EI checks don't even cover rent and take around 9 weeks to kick in. Im lucky i have no children or house payments. Or i would be going bankrupt.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Forgive me for asking but what the fuck is the EI snowboard team. Are you saying you are on Employement Insurance so you you don't have to work and can snowboard all season?
> 
> Also it seems that the OP is a little douche troll who isn't worth the stench on his own dick, not appreciating some of the top-quality forum members giving their honest helpful advice.
> 
> Wow. Just wow. People give you advice on the realities of doing what you are asking about, but you only want to hear about the fantasy part of it, and not only that bitch at them for giving you "mom & dad advice". Sounds like someone is living in a fantasy world.


Ha, I wish I could snowboards all season on EI, but the reality is it barely pays the rent and bills. I got a kid on the way too, so believe me I am not living in some fantasy. Definitely not my choice to be unemployed, I'm working whenever I can but there is not much out there for an apprentice electrician in Powell River. I'm even wiling to move to Van or the island, but people are simply not hiring.

Dont worry I was kidding about the snowboard team, every one knows the EI drinking team is where it's at. BTW I dont drink either.

All I'm getting at with my comments is that choosing a lifestyle where doing what you love is more important than being successful is just good for the soul. Might not work for every one but sure as hell works for me and my fiancee.

I wonder why everyone is hating on the OP, I'm sure he's thought of stuff like food, shelter, pass, and money. Where would we be if we only listened to the voice of reason? It would be a pretty fucking boring world.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

freshy said:


> Where would we be if we only listened to the voice of reason?


In your own house making ends meet, paying into your IRA, and still having a little left over to have a financial cushion in the checking account, put into a separate Roth IRA, and have some modest fun while the neighbor's mortgages go bottom up all around you. A job you actually like 95% of the time that's consistently listed as one of the top ten all-around jobs with benefits like 3% employee pay-in and 8% state pay-in to your 401(k), one of the best medical plans in the country with vision and dental, $80G's free term life insurance, lots of opportunity for advancement and a six figure salary at the end of the tunnel. 

I may not have lived in Colorado in a hostel with 12 roommates living on ramen noodles for 6 years, but I can live there in my own house, eating real food, and making decent money one day... and for a lot longer than 6 years.

You only live once. But you've got a whole life to live.

EDIT: 0 credit card debt. That's a 0, followed by however many 0's you'd like to put there.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> In your own house making ends meet, paying into your IRA, and still having a little left over to have a financial cushion in the checking account, put into a separate Roth IRA, and have some modest fun while the neighbor's mortgages go bottom up all around you. A job you actually like 95% of the time that's consistently listed as one of the top ten all-around jobs with benefits like 3% employee pay-in and 8% state pay-in to your 401(k), one of the best medical plans in the country with vision and dental, $80G's free term life insurance, lots of opportunity for advancement and a six figure salary at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I may not have lived in Colorado in a hostel with 12 roommates living on ramen noodles for 6 years, but I can live there in my own house, eating real food, and making decent money one day... and for a lot longer than 6 years.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what your talking about. But sounds like you got well thought out plan, hope it works out for you.
As for living conditions yeah a guess a hostel is an option, but my first year I had free rent\pass to take care of the staff accommodation building. And there was an $11 a day meal plan which did not include raman. Later I shared a two bedroom condo with 6 people, two people lived in the living room but it's not like it was a big party house so they dident mind. And for the last couple of years up there I shared a bachelor pad with my GF. Most of the time working as a cook so food was never a problem and only ate ramen when I wanted to. The people I met there and the times I had are the best I have had in my life. Living up there I had 5 years of over 100 days of riding. And since then a pass is still my #1 priority and have only not had a pass 3 years out of the last 13.
Maybe the fact me and my GF both have jobs in the top 10 worst jobs (Shes a nurse and I am an electrician) has something to do with our thought that happiness is more important than money. Whateves. 

I dont know about you but only getting to ride a few times in a season is just depressing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it would lose the "special feeling".


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

freshy said:


> I have no idea what your talking about. But sounds like you got well thought out plan, hope it works out for you.


It already has. I'm talking about where I am currently at because I followed the 'boring' 'advice of reason' from those with more experience and realized slow and steady wins it. So I buckled down and swallowed the hard times for longer and better good times later.


> Maybe the fact me and my GF both have jobs in the top 10 worst jobs (Shes a nurse and I am an electrician) has something to do with our thought that happiness is more important than money.


Non-sequitur.

If you don't like your jobs and you're still staying in them to make money, sounds like you put money over happiness to me.

The fact that me and my wife both have jobs in the top ten illustrates that we too feel happiness > money. Even though you and I agree on that, the difference between you and me is I did something to ensure I not only had a stable job I loved, but that job also paid the bills.

So now I can spend 8 hours a day having fun, then I get off of work and have fun playing with my dog, then I go to the hill and have fun boarding.

'Fun' is a subjective term, but that's a pretty good day in my book.


> I dont know about you but only getting to ride a few times in a season is just depressing.


I agree, but what's that got to do with the discussion at hand?


BoardingBanana said:


> I think it would lose the "special feeling".


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

BoardingBanana said:


> I think it would lose the "special feeling".


Snowboarding is like beating off... It should never lose the "special feeling."


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

You made a profit selling a house in Arizona???? :laugh:



Snowolf said:


> I do take care of the basics like the mortgage, keeping the lights on and the cars running and insured. The wife also works, making a modest income that when combined, allows us to live very comfortably, not extravagantly. We put a little aside each paycheck for out IRA`s and 401K plans.


Which is where I'm at.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> If you don't like your jobs and you're still staying in them to make money, sounds like you put money over happiness to me.
> 
> The fact that me and my wife both have jobs in the top ten illustrates that we too feel happiness > money. Even though you and I agree on that, the difference between you and me is I did something to ensure I not only had a stable job I loved, but that job also paid the bills.
> 
> ...


I guess it just took me a little longer of living in poverty, but loving what I do outside of work to get sick of being broke and finally go back to school.

I never said I dont like my job, it's just not as stable as I thought. I'm sure tons of people feel that way since the economy shit the bed. 
Once I get my ticket and the economy picks up things will be much better financially. The job I had when I got laid off was doing 24 volt controls, that shit was super fun and the possibilities of what you can do are endless. Best of all we worked 4 10 hour days so long weekend every week. They were also pretty flexible about when you worked, so if there was a 50 cm dump on a Tuesday they dident mind if we made up the time on the Friday or weekend. There were also people who shared my passion for riding that worked there so it really was a win win situation for me. And yeah it payed the bills just fine. 
But than the GF and I moved to a small town on the coast because housing prices are over half the price of where we were, I just had no idea how bad unemployment is here...I thought if I get out here I will find something LOL.
In the future when I am a journeyman I plan to live and work in places like Japan and New Zealand so I can keep traveling, riding and surfing because thats what I live for, it's how I stay young at heart.

Mind me asking what you do that pays you for having fun for 8 hours a day?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

freshy said:


> I never said I dont like my job, it's just not as stable as I thought.


Notice I underlined 'If'.. I try not to make assumptions.


> The job I had when I got laid off was doing 24 volt controls, that shit was super fun and the possibilities of what you can do are endless.


Find a job you love and never work a day in your life. - Confucius. 

My mother always said she didn't care what I did for a living as long as it was legal, I liked it, and I didn't have to hit her up for cash. From garbage man to astronaut.


> Mind me asking what you do that pays you for having fun for 8 hours a day?


Biologist.  I'm like a kid in a proverbial candy store. A really expensive candy store with candy that will give you amoebic dysentery if you eat it.... But a candy store nonetheless.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is my biased opinion.

I was working in a very seasonal job (busy summers, winters dead, hell I collected unemployment for 2-3 months), and this fall i decided to make the move north.

Yeah it's great to work hard and save up to enjoy life later, but what happens if you don't make it to that point in life? I'm not saying just death or injury, but you have some kids, you get a bit older, before you know it you're working to pay off tuition, cars, weddings. Talk about regrets.

Do it, make the move (a bit late in the season, but you still have time). Just make sure you have a reserve fund to live off of for 2-3 months..make friends fast, they are invaluable.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Or you skip all the working hard to enjoy life later so you can have 6 winters of fun and are guaranteed you don't make it to that point in life. Talk about Uncle Rico. :dunno:

Aside from student loan payments which comprise 3% of our combined net income, I have no kids and none of the above listed debts. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

PaulyMolitor said:


> Fuck... Did anyone but fresh read my question? I'm wanting to hear about peooples experiences, instead I'm getting Danny tanner turning this into an episode of full house on my ass.



ROFLMFAO...


Really, I only read up to that point, and Danny's reply.
Imo, it was funny, but Danny was just tryin to help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Or you skip all the working hard to enjoy life later so you can have 6 winters of fun and are guaranteed you don't make it to that point in life. Talk about Uncle Rico. :dunno:
> 
> Aside from student loan payments which comprise 3% of our combined net income, I have no kids and none of the above listed debts. Sorry to burst your bubble.


For your job , it would be stupid leaving it and being adventurous . For us chippers, plumbers and other tradesman. Its rather easy to leave when its slow season ( Dec to April ) ( as long as you have no responsibility )


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i just want a week off with snow ... never been a bum


----------



## matttehman (Feb 10, 2009)

Nevergymless said:


> For your job , it would be stupid leaving it and being adventurous . For us chippers, plumbers and other tradesman. Its rather easy to leave when its slow season ( Dec to April ) ( as long as you have no responsibility )



I have thought about looking for an I.T job up in Colorado. There are not as many available jobs as the trade jobs you listed, but where there is hospitals/major businesses, there is some I.T work to be done somewhere!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

matttehman said:


> I have thought about looking for an I.T job up in Colorado. There are not as many available jobs as the trade jobs you listed, but where there is hospitals/major businesses, there is some I.T work to be done somewhere!


if youre an i.t. guy why havent you looked in SLC, its not called " lil silicon valley" for nothin hahaha.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Nevergymless said:


> For your job , it would be stupid leaving it and being adventurous . For us chippers, plumbers and other tradesman. Its rather easy to leave when its slow season ( Dec to April ) ( as long as you have no responsibility )


What I've been maintaining has gotten lost somewhere along the way. I'm not talking about leaving career jobs for anything. Tradesman jobs are still career jobs and are as important as anything else out there - particularly if you like your job.

I'm not even saying don't go out there and have a good time. I'm saying do it in such a way as you don't hang yourself for the rest of your life to have 6 fun winters here and now - keep it to a couple of winters and make sure you actually DO come back and get your future back on track. That way you can still have fun for the other 40 winters you have left to live. Working 60 hours a week in a dead end low paying job because you never bothered to get your journeyman or go to college doesn't leave much time for boarding.

Also, I'm saying have yourself a job lined up and a good wad of cash and a low mileage car with a fresh oil change and new tires to maximize your chances - and hence, fun.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> What I've been maintaining has gotten lost somewhere along the way. I'm not talking about leaving career jobs for anything. Tradesman jobs are still career jobs and are as important as anything else out there - particularly if you like your job.
> 
> I'm not even saying don't go out there and have a good time. I'm saying do it in such a way as you don't hang yourself for the rest of your life to have 6 fun winters here and now - keep it to a couple of winters and make sure you actually DO come back and get your future back on track. That way you can still have fun for the other 40 winters you have left to live. Working 60 hours a week in a dead end low paying job because you never bothered to get your journeyman or go to college doesn't leave much time for boarding.
> 
> Also, I'm saying have yourself a job lined up and a good wad of cash and a low mileage car with a fresh oil change and new tires to maximize your chances - and hence, fun.


Mmm... I don't know. Unless your planning on becoming wealthy or running the risk of becoming homeless, I don't think that 6 winters is that much to give up if it is time you enjoy.

Life should be lived. That six years might mean you end up living in a smaller house, or have a crappier car for an extra 6 years, but few and far between are those who do not wish that they had a slightly bigger house or slightly nicer car.

Just make sure that you don't waste that 6 years. Snowboarding is a fine activity, but you can't do it 12 hours a day, 7 days a week. Shoudl have other things going on too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Do it. Throw your board in the trunk, gas up the tank, and pick up a twelve pack and a couple packs of Marlboros at the gas station. If you can arrive at the resort with a QP of the kind, that'll help out A LOT.

I love giving free advice over the net. But remember, you get what you pay for.
:laugh:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I honestly think that when im done school (3 and a half years unfortunately) I will work for a year or two then move to the mountains and work in a kitchen or something of the sort part time. I just want freeeeeddoooom!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

id take a year or two off and try the whole mountain job thing.
i wish i could find the link i read a few weeks ago about being a board bum. it talks about how its not all its cracked up to be.
You're gonna get stuck working 40-50 hours a week in a snowboard shop making 8 bucks an hour. which will barely cover your rent/groceries/heat. then you have to spend 800 bucks for your season pass.....not to mention the fact that you're going to want to buy all the new gear that you're selling all day long.

i mean have fun with it. but id rather get a good job and spend a week or two every year on vacation. 

i almost moved to west virginia to work on a mountain. and im sure it would've been the best winter of my life. but if i was still stuck there, i think id probably be a broke loser working at some shop, never getting to ride.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

you're probably thinking of The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Resort Town Life

Yeah you can get stuck in a crappy retail job, but if you have any type of skill (or not, some places will train for most positions), plan your stuff out right so you dont get stuck inside all winter. Or hell, wash dishes at night, or be a prep cook, janitor, etc. yeah the work isnt glamorous, but what are your priorities in moving to the mountain?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

thats the article i was thinking of.

i mean of course you're out there to ride. but if you're pulling 10 hour shifts...you arent left with a lot of time to be on the hill. and i just feel like id end up beyond broke..because i cant see all these new boards/jackets/boots without buying something all the time.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

haha, well the good news is most places give you a discount..mine is 30%


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

briangig said:


> haha, well the good news is most places give you a discount..mine is 30%


yeah thats def a plus.
a friend and i had jobs at snowshoe in west virginia all lined up a few years ago.
i hadn't even started the job and had a new board/boots/binding picked out. not to mention all the 686 gear i wanted to buy. i would've made like 4 grand all winter probably...sure i would've spent 5.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

I would like to think that when i graduate from college in a year and a half there will be a job out west for graphic design if im lucky for a board company (in my dreams):dunno: and smoke medicinal all at the same time.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

banana420 said:


> I would like to think that when i graduate from college in a year and a half there will be a job out west for graphic design if im lucky for a board company (in my dreams):dunno: and smoke medicinal all at the same time.


I hope you're doing freelance work already. Even if you do land a job with a board company, I don't see designing 8-10 designs a year justifying enough of a salary to live on (without having many other duties)

If I were you, I'd send a couple of emails off to board companies and try to get in touch with their art depts to find out whassup!


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yea unfortunately I haven't done any free lance work. A buddy of mine and I were talking about the industry and we were wondering how much it is just free lance work.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

An overwhelming majority of graphic design is contracted. Most firms don't have a need for in house designers. I would recommend buying a domain name now, brushing up on some SEO and obviously keep building that portfolio.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Im nearly 21, 2 months. I have a very small educational background consisting of no public schooling(not trying to cry) my parents just raised me the way they wanted to. we had a few houses, and then they decided to move to a trailer park for money saving, and then buy a converted RV/school bus to travel the country to do work for jesus. ive found jobs paying no less then 10 bucks an hour since I was 16, most jobs ive kept for 2 years. traveling and moving is like second nature to me. I love living in seattle but I really dont have roots anywhere. As much as I wanna attend community college and start making some career moves, Ide like to get a ton of snowboarding out of my system first. Ive lived with terrible anxiety and stress most of my life, after seeing some doctors its finally out of the way. snowboarding makes me feel better then anything else in my life ever has

Hopefully 2 or 3 years of bumming will happen soon, then ill work on an education around 24-25. 
Im dying to be a snowboard bum. i

DOO EEEET!


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

what a bunch of tools in this thread


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I graduate from high school this year and I'm thinking of working at sunshine/whistler for a season before coming back home to study engineering. I'm just not sure about where i would live yet and don't really want to live in a 2 bedroom with a bunch of sketchbags.


----------

